# no data except for 1x for about 15 seconds after bootup



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

So I have been on CM7 with the MR2 radio for about 2 months. I havent made any changes to my 
phone lately at all. All of a sudden yesterday, I stop getting data. I tried everything last night. I tried 
different radios, different ROMs with no success. Sometimes right after my phone boots up, I will 
get 1x for about 10 to 20 seconds. And then it is right back to nothing. I now am currently on this rom:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-Deodexed-Rooted-Busybox-Debloated-Link-Added

with these radios:
From the 1.70.605.0 RUU:
CDMA: 1.39.00.0627
LTE: 0.01.69.0625

I have noticed that when i am getting 1x for that short period of time, theMobile Network Type says 
CDMA - 1xRTT. But once I get no data, it says CDMA - eHRPD. I checked the APNs and it is set to 
"Internet vzwinterenet" and all the settings look correct inside of it. This is even AFTER i get no data.

This happened to a friend of mine about a month ago with his TB and he tried everything I have also. 
He ended up getting a new SIM card, i cant remember if that fixed it or not, but he got a call from 
somebody at VZW Support and they said they are refunding him the price of the SIM card because
the problem was in the provisioning.

Has anybody else had a similiar issue?


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

i went back to that ROM for the sake of needing to talk to VZW Support on the phone and everything 
would coincide right with what they told me to do.


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

"applesucks said:


> i went back to that ROM for the sake of needing to talk to VZW Support on the phone and everything
> would coincide right with what they told me to do.


How did he get charged for a sim? They are free replacements ...


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

i think he might of went up to the store and bought one. He didnt want to bring his phone up there because it's root and has Sense 3.0 all over it. Just going off what he said.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have had issues where I have no data. I downloaded the LTE off/on widget and then switch the settings (first to cdma only and then to the lte setting). This always brings my data connection back.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

on the phone with support now. what is funny, they had me check for a software update. it connected to 3G for that!


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

gitku said:


> How did he get charged for a sim? They are free replacements ...


i just found out he didnt go to a corporate store. he went to an authorized reseller. the tech support girl told me to make sure i go to a corporate store because they have been finding out that non corporate stores have been charging people. i asked my friend and he said he didnt go to a corporate store.


----------



## joeldaemon (Jun 7, 2011)

i know this is a vzw thread but with the deathstar the CORP stores will replace sim cards no charge. Resellers will charge due to they also pay for the sim cards.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

joeldaemon said:


> i know this is a vzw thread but with the deathstar the CORP stores will replace sim cards no charge. Resellers will charge due to they also pay for the sim cards.


yeah i know. i ended up not needing to get a new one. i dont know if somebody noticed something on the back end on upper level support or what. but on my way into town to go to the big red store; 3G popped up and has been good ever since. i think something had to of been done. i cant see it just starting to work on it's own after 2 days of not working. but either way, it is good now. i still think it was a provisioning issue. now i just gotta unroot and get this bloated, battery eating stock rom off of here!


----------



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

I had the same sort of issue with my TB, after hours on the phone with techs they finially sent me another phone, which did the same thing so I took it to verizon and they replaced the Sim card which still didn't solve the trouble. They then did a trouble ticket and told me they would get back to me in 5-seven days, when I got up the next morning my phone was showing 3-G and has been working perfect ever since. Strange to say the least.


----------



## ajaake (Aug 23, 2011)

I had this same trouble a couple of weeks ago. Could not get any 3g for about a day. Started working on its own. This morning it's done the same thing, this time I'll just wait it out before I start flashing roms and radios.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

ajaake said:


> I had this same trouble a couple of weeks ago. Could not get any 3g for about a day. Started working on its own. This morning it's done the same thing, this time I'll just wait it out before I start flashing roms and radios.


Call Verizon, if they are working in your area or are having issues they will tell you.


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

##778#, edit mode, etc. fix is what worked for me. i was having the same issue


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> ##778#, edit mode, etc. fix is what worked for me. i was having the same issue


First, if you do try this the password is: 000000

Second, DO NOT try this on ANY AOSP ROM as it could bork your data causing you to have to flash a Sense ROM to get it back. I don't know if this is still true or was fixed but when AOSP ROM's were first coming out this was a major concern.


----------



## ajaake (Aug 23, 2011)

Promethazine said:


> ##778#, edit mode, etc. fix is what worked for me. i was having the same issue


Yep forgot about that. Tried it and now I got me some 3g

Sent from a van down by the river.


----------

